# British Student wanting to live his dream.



## PQTME (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey.

I am a final year student at a University here in England. I've known for a long time now that I want to move and work in Canada permently after I graduate.

I have been looking at my options and spent a while looking at the Canadian government website because I know the time for application for visa's etc are coming up quite soon. 

I would either like to live and work in Ontario, or preferably, Quebec. I now a few friends that have applied for the working holiday visa and are have moved there and found a job. 

Some questions I've been wondering... Is it possible to move to Quebec on this visa and then apply for permanent residence after the 2 years? What about if I hold a job, but it not on the skilled workers list?

I've also been thinking about teaching English as a second language. I have found a course at McGill University and afterwards you are eligable to work as a teacher. As I know it, if you graduated from a Canadian University and indend on staying in Canada to work you can apply and receive permanent residence more easily?

If any-one has any information or experience, that would be great! I really want to start building my future in Canada, not just short term, but for the long run.

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Some questions I've been wondering... Is it possible to move to Quebec on this visa and then apply for permanent residence after the 2 years? What about if I hold a job, but it not on the skilled workers list?

What visa are you alluding to? If the IEC visa, it is only given for one year at a time but you can apply for another year. You can move to Quebec with this visa. The last time I looked Quebec was still part of Canada.
You cannot move to PR from IEC visa.


----------



## PQTME (Jul 31, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Some questions I've been wondering... Is it possible to move to Quebec on this visa and then apply for permanent residence after the 2 years? What about if I hold a job, but it not on the skilled workers list?
> 
> What visa are you alluding to? If the IEC visa, it is only given for one year at a time but you can apply for another year. You can move to Quebec with this visa. The last time I looked Quebec was still part of Canada.
> You cannot move to PR from IEC visa.


Hello,

Yes I was talking about the IEC visa and after the 2 years (having applied for another year).

I know Quebec is still part of Canada , but I was curious if I could apply for permanent residence after these years? I don't just want to move there for 2 years, but more of a long term plan.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Even if you get two IEC visas you will need to acquire another visa, presumably a TWP (Temporary Work Visa)' before you can move on to applying for PR status. A TWP involves finding an employer willing to request Gov't permission to hire you.


----------



## PQTME (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the help!

Anyone else?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Auld Yin is correct. You cannot apply for PR from IEC WHV... You will need to find an employer willing to apply for a LMO to hire you which grants you a TWP.


----------



## PQTME (Jul 31, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Auld Yin is correct. You cannot apply for PR from IEC WHV... You will need to find an employer willing to apply for a LMO to hire you which grants you a TWP.


And do you know how long after receiving/applying for the IEC WHV you need to use it?
That's to say, can you apply for one in say March 2013 and move over in January 2014 to start your 1 year visa?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

From the date you receive the visa you have 12 months to activate it (arrive in Canada), your 1 year starts once activated.


----------



## Cluggee (Jul 31, 2013)

As for the McGill program, it is through their continuing education department. An ESL certificate would not grant you license to teach in a provincial school setting, only for private tutoring companies.


----------

